# Test Again???



## lmwillia (May 1, 2013)

Hello, I am a CPC-H and have been coding for GI for 2 years . I have applied for a new coding postion, and My question is,  anyone familiar with taking a 2hr exam prior to being interviewed, if so what does the exam cover?


----------



## Lynda Wetter (May 1, 2013)

lmwillia said:


> Hello, I am a CPC-H and have been coding for GI for 2 years . I have applied for a new coding postion, and My question is,  anyone familiar with taking a 2hr exam prior to being interviewed, if so what does the exam cover?



That seems a little exstensive. I have taken a test for employment but never 2 hrs. Maybe 1/2 hour tops.
Good Luck!


----------



## Cyndi113 (May 1, 2013)

Wow, I too have taken a pre-employment test and it took just about a 1/2 hour. That sounds really weird. However, if you're willing and you want the job.... 

good luck!


----------



## bridgettemartin (May 3, 2013)

I agree.  Two hours seems a little excessive for a pre-interview exam. However, some remote coding companies have extensive pre-interview exams.  The content might vary, depending on the position you are applying for.


----------

